# Avery Power Hunter



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wondering what people think of the Avery Power hunter. I do not have the resources at the moment to get the finisher, so I think I am opting for the PH. Any opinions would be greatly appreciaited!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they are on of the lowest profile blinds. personally i think the finishers are more comfortable. either will work just fine.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

These blinds are pretty comfortable, I had the chance to use one of my buddies this year in sask. I personally own 4 final approaches and like them very much except they arn't that low of a profile.... (they stick out no matter what). The thing that I didn't like about the power hunter was that you almost have to have your gun hanging out of the blind in order to pull up on your birds. The final approach allows you to keep the gun inside with you, and has a nice rest for it. Other tan that you can hide the avery way better, and to me that is above all the most important thing when it comes to hunting.

They worked fine for us, just didn't like the gun thing


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

I really like my Power Hunter. very low profile, blends in well and i think its comfortable


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would rather go with a cabelas blind if you don't want to spend that much. Otherwise I would go with a finisher blind.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

only thing more low profile than the power hunter is a few corn stalks over your legs, i love mine, i almost fall asleep in it after i lay down for a while, and thats before i get it in the field, theres no way ill be able to stay awake :roll: :lol:


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

Like the tag Dlip
The PH is great. I bought one in Kahki, because of the lack of funds. But it is a great brand blind too. I struggled between this and the cabelas blind, But found the cabelas blind to be extrememly high profile as well as just about impossible to break down in the field. The PH is really low profile, but it packs down to nothing! I got the kahki one for 119. Awesome price and I think the Kahki is better. YOu always have to fill a blind no matter what color camo it is, + the kahki tends to blend better with dirt, or low stubble fields. 
Great product for the price.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would take a look at the Gooseview X-Terminator before I made up my mind. It's one of the easiset to set up and takes up very little room when folded down for transport & storage. I compared em' all, and eliminated the PH early in my search, as it's very difficult (bordering on impossible) to get up, out, & turned to shoot birds coming in behind. Good luck if they come in from any direction but right down the middle of the Kill Hole. The X-Terminator is a whole lot more blind that the PH, and can be had for well under $200. After hunting out of it through Early Goose and now into the middle of the regular season, I firmly believe it's the best all around blind currently available. I'm so impressed that I just picked up my second one (for my wife and/or a guest) from Reedssports.com for $179.99...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I bought a power hunter a few weeks ago and had to return it because the cams broke so i got another one and the same thing. It seems like if I put my head down on it even alittle too hard the cams would break and the head rest would collapse. I decided to return it and get the finisher. We'll see how that works out this weekend

:beer:

:lame:


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

One of the cams on my finisher broke right away when I got it.


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I've hunted plenty with the Finisher and liked it - lots. It is quite pricey though. If it makes you feel any better, I'll be buying the PH today for exactly that reason. You know, years ago, I hunted with a finisher that was just like the PH (since then they've modified it). It was not as comfortable, but it worked just fine. Good luck.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll sell you my slightly used Finisher for $180 plus shipping.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

the headrest on the one i used was trash. I cursed more at that blind that I did at the misses I made.

Good idea, poor haedrest quality. I would rather lay out in the open, with sand in my eyes and my gun frozen that ever use another PH.

Buy a used finisher or eliminator. :lame:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I feel the same BTH. I found that after you broke your cams if you just put 2 full boxes of shells. One under each bar for the headrest, then it worked like a charm but i think its B$ll SH*T that you should have to do that just to get your blind to work. so i went with the finisher. Tomorrow will be the ultimate test. Gonna hunt a fresh combined corn field about 1 mile from the lagoons at the crookston beet plant. They are holding somwhere between 4,000-5,000 geese and a few hundred ducks. Should make for an interesting hunt!
:sniper:

:beer:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I know where I am going scouting tomorrow. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

along with a bunch of others now.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I bought a couple PH's earlier this summer and have used them fairly extensively this fall and I really like them. Like others have mentioned, they have the lowest pofile of any blind out there. I am not sure that I'll use mine a lot once the snow hits as I like a blind with a little more structure once the einds and snow come. The other set-back is that you pretty much have to have your weapon on the outside, which isn't too much of a problem unless you have a shiny gun or if it is crappy out and you'd like to keep it halfway dry.

Overally, great blind for the $.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Took my power hunter back after opening weekend, I can't see out of the damned thing.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i would also go with the cabelas interceptor if ur only gonna spend that much money.....but if going wiht avery go with the finisher.....havent tried the migrator yet or heard much but if its like the finisher i would buy that.


----------

